# San Juan 28 owners



## tar428 (Feb 10, 2001)

Hello All,

We are looking for owners of San Juan 28 sailboats to interact with on a new webpage.

http://homepages.about.com/tar428/sanjuan28-29sailboats/index.html

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## S/V UsCa (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Steve I have to bigger version the SJ30 are there any in the group


----------



## spiral_72 (Sep 9, 2015)

We have the smaller 23ft version


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

S/V UsCa said:


> Hi Steve I have to bigger version the SJ30 are there any in the group


Welcome to SN, usca..

Please take the time to note the date(s) on the threads you find here.

Steve posted that 14 years ago..and hasn't been back here since.. No harm ressurecting the thread, but I wouldn't expect a direct answer!


----------

